# Java Fern Questons



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, I recently got java fern from BA's. I just noticed something on the back of a leaf the today. There is small and round looking things on em which are almost a orange color. Is that normal? They are attached to the leaf so its not like it is dieing.

Also, wondering if they can root onto a rock n if so would the rock have to be rough or can it be smooth?

ill try and get a photo up of the orange things.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Those are normal for fern species.

Porous rocks are ideal.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe those are the organs which release the reproductive spores, I forget what they're called exactly. Java fern will pretty much attach to anything, I've had it grow on both rocks, gravel and driftwood.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh okay. What is a good way to attach it to rocks? Tie it on with fishing line and then let the java do the rest?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cotton thread, disolves after some time.

But also used is nylon thread, fishing line, gel cyanoacrylate glue, etc.


----------

